# winch info



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a 07 420. Im looking for a winch. Just want to be self sufficient if I ever venture off by myself and get in a pickle. What are the good ones and what are the bad ones. What all do I need? How many lbs? Any extras I need to get ? The only winch I know of is Warn, unfortunately I have not been hearing good things about them. Any info would be great. :feedback:


----------



## scotts08brute (Feb 20, 2013)

Look into viper i have a 3500 on my brute. I love mine ive pull rzr 800 out i went with the biggest i could get. Id rather have to much not to little. You should be ok with a 2500 or 3000. If you get the viper kit only other thing you need is the mounting plate for your atv. I would suggest getting the rope line not cable. Warn atv winches have alot of problems because they have plastic gears. Ive heard good things about kfi but never used one my self


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

Got the viper 3000 with synthetic line become a subscribing member to here and you can get a discount when buying one


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Look at the winch threads in the general info section.


----------

